# General Business Category > General Business Forum > [Article] Gaugteng: Renew your car Licence @ selected Post Office

## Genevie Vince

I was relieved to have received an article regarding renewing car licences at selected Post Offices.  

I recently received my renewal notice from the department of Roads and Transport, I called the SA Post Office call centre on 012 401 7902, they advised me that as long as I have the renewal notice and my ID I will get my car licence straight away.  I am going to test this new service out next week and Iâll post an update of my experience.

Below is the article for more information:

Gauteng motorists can now renew their motor vehicle licenses at selected Post Offices in the province.  This partnership between the Gauteng Department of Roads and Transport and the Post Office is an effort to take the services to the people while improving service delivery to communities. 

Motorists must produce a printed renewal notice and an ID book  to renew a motor vehicle license.  If they do not have a renewal notice, motorists can complete the relevant documentation for the license to be processed. 

This initiative is in phase one; phase two will culminate into the expansion of other National Road Traffic Act services.  

Among others, the Government in partnership with the Post Office is rendering payment services for social grants, water and electricity bills for more than 100 municipalities. 

Ndala Mnisi, head of Consumer Services at the Post Office, said at the pre-launch ceremony that the Post Office constantly develops new services to meet the connectivity needs of the nation.  âThe Post Office partners with government to provide services such as this,â said Mnisi. 

âWe are delighted to partner with the Post Office to facilitate the payment and issuing of motor vehicle licenses,â said Gauteng MEC for Roads and Transport, Mr Bheki Nkosi.  He added âwith longer operating hours, opening on Saturday and some of them on Sundays, located within the communities and shopping malls, the Post Office becomes a strategic partner to the Department in ensuring accessibility of services. Motorists can now conveniently pay their motor vehicle licenses and municipal bills at the Post Office at the same time.â  Motorists who renew licenses at a post office immediately receive a valid license disk and receipt.

----------


## Marq

Yes it's great. We have been doing the post office thing for about two years now down here in Durban. It far better than polishing the benches at the local licencing office on a days outing sharing swine flu and other diseases. One of the better benefits coming out of the eNatis system.

----------


## Marietjie Steyn

Fantastic, will surely try it out once I have to renew my vehicle license. :Clap:

----------


## SilverNodashi

Mine only needs to be renewed in November, but please update the rest of us on your experience with this

----------


## Dave A

This has only got to Gauteng now? As Marq says, it's a pleasure compared to renewing at the motor licencing offices.

----------


## Genevie Vince

My feedback: I renewed my car licence at the post office yesterday and it was a breeze, so from now on I will only use the post office to renew my car licence.  All it took was 5 min :-)

----------

Dave A (20-Aug-09)

----------


## Dave A

If you need to find a post office near you that does car licence renewals, you can go to the SA Post Office website. On the right you will find a "Resources" column with a link to their latest list.

----------


## murdock

ND you can renew your license at the post office...NPN we still get pulled around in ox wagens and have slaves and seperate toilets  :Big Grin:  and polish the benches in westmead unfortunalety...thats why i use a durban address to register my vehicles...it saves me having to polish the benches.

----------


## Blesh

It really is a quick and convenient process compared to going to the licencing department. I dont understand how the two can be so different.

----------


## Martinco

> I dont understand how the two can be so different.


Because previously they were the alpha and the omega and in such a "powerful" position to make you really sweat it out to get the service that you actually pay them for.  :Mad: 
I can remember during the 90's one could do the same in the Western Cape but not sure if it still works that way.

----------


## chariot

But what does one do if one does not receive a renewal notice?
This has happened to us and we are still trying to establish who issues those as this appears to have been subcontracted.

----------


## Dave A

> But what does one do if one does not receive a renewal notice?


Last time this happened to me, I won not only the dubious pleasure of going to the motor licencing centre armed with copious additional documents, but the bonus of working my way through *two* queues.

----------

